# Best recommended puppy food?



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

I really want a kibble food that helps coat, eyes, bones, immune system, etc. A lot of protein but not something that might give my puppy the runs. His stool isn't runny (sometimes) but always grainy... I feed him natural source now and he doesn't seem to like it very much. I want something that all puppies seem to love, even the pickiest ones and the best. Price isn't an issue. Please let me know!  also some treats and toys and chews if yall also can add!


----------



## eddie1976E (Nov 7, 2010)

I think the best food to feed is raw, but some (like me) can't feed raw for various reasons. We are feeding Fromm LBP. It works great for my dog. I always get comments on his coat, he is lean and healthy. He is 8 months old and a lean 73 lbs. I will feed this food till he is a year old, then try some of the other Fromm food. 

The high end food like Orijen and Acana did not work for my boy, only a few pieces as treats and he had runs for a few days. 

There are so many foods out there, it is maddening trying to find the "right one".


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

Yeah it seems that way hahah, but is Orijen a really good food? Like do all puppies get the runs bc it's so rich? I might try fromm bc I've heard good reviews on it. I'd love to feed Merrick but can't seem to find LBP or even puppy... Barron is 9 weeks so he needs puppy food. What do you think of Diamond? I heard that that was a good food but has had some recalls..


----------



## DonnaKay (Jan 20, 2014)

I fed Wellness large breed puppy food and she did well on it. Her coat was soft, had lots of energy and grew at a good pace.

However, I switched her to raw about 3 weeks ago. A few problems she was having cleared up and she seems even healthier (coat softer and shinier, bright eyes, super white teeth, more level energy, etc..).


----------



## zetti (May 11, 2014)

We also feed Wellness & the pup is thriving on it. I'm not a fan of puppy food for GSDs. I think it can make them grow faster than their joints can handle.


----------



## 4evrgsdlover (Sep 12, 2014)

What is the diff between wellness and wellness core?


----------



## kr16 (Apr 30, 2011)

Here you go, 44 pages. Reality is finding a food that works for your pup. Good luck

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...975-most-highly-recommended-puppy-food-s.html


Or better yet watch this 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_kVgWoSlUNs


----------

